# Comment savoir si mon G5 est PCI ou PCX?



## kolop (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Mac d'occasion (G5 PPC /2,5ghz, deux ans d'âge) et je ne sais pas quels sont ses bus: PCI ou PCX.
Sur la doc., ils disent que c'est inscrit à la fin du nº de série inscrit sur le Mac (CK50XXXXXPCX) : je n'ai pas cela.

Ils disent également si vous avez 8 emplacements DIMM pour la ram c'est PCX : j'ai 8 emplacements.

Je pense que c'est PCX : il a 2 ans d'âge, c'était déjà PCX.
Mon but est de récupérer une carte vidéo PCI de mon ancien G4 ainsi qu'une carte Firewire et USB 2 PCI également; pour les mettre sur mon G5.

1) est-ce possible de mettre des cartes PCI sur des bus PCX ?
2) j'ai lu qu'il fallait faire attention au voltage des cartes sinon gare au matériel, pourrai-je avoir des explications ?

Merçi d'avance


----------



## takamaka (6 Mai 2007)

Bcp d'infos ici et puis l&#224;.


----------

